# Winter sun



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The ferry is booked £39 on P&O 5 November, pitch is confirmed at Torre del Mar Spain. 

Winter sunshine here we come. Just got to sort out the van insurance now.

Andy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I'd be interested to know, how long does it take you to drive from Calais down to Torre del Mar?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I don't rush, last year we took 2 weeks. We go down via the Somport tunnel then cut across to the coast then down to Torre.

Might go down via Zaraggosa and then down to Valencia this time.

Andy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a lovely route Andy, even if a bit longer and slower. I joined Discovery Espana yesterday because there are a few sites around that part of the country and ambling down that way in early October is lovely, Alan.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

inkey-2008 said:


> I don't rush, last year we took 2 weeks. We go down via the Somport tunnel then cut across to the coast then down to Torre.
> 
> Might go down via Zaraggosa and then down to Valencia this time.
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy - sounds sensible to take a couple of weeks, 'cause it's quite a trek. Know the area fairly well, but have always flown in the past.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Just about to book tunnel for 26 October, heading ultimately to Barcelona for beginning Dec. I have never been the Somport tunnel route before but fancy it this year. What's the road like?

Sal


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

inkey-2008 said:


> The ferry is booked £39 on P&O 5 November, pitch is confirmed at Torre del Mar Spain.
> 
> Winter sunshine here we come. Just got to sort out the van insurance now.
> 
> Andy


Envy you Andy as we have to wait till January and we are heading to Javea. Will look up the tunnel you mention. safe journey


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all.
We're off to Spain in November and back in January can anyone recommend a route to take if there's snow around ......we are heading for the east coast and probably into the Algarve as well.
Gary


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The road up though the mountains is a bit twisty and narrow in places, we have an 8 meter van and have no trouble not many lorries. 

Once in to Spain the road is very good but some road works as they are building a new road to the tunnel.


It is a really nice nice drive very scenic with fast flowing river on both sides of the mountain.

Andy


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Andy

Left Barcelona in August to head back to UK and for the first time journeyed via Huesca, Jaca, Pamplona up to Santander. Enjoyed it so much thought we would like to go via Jaca and Huesca again. 

Next month when we head back to Barcelona we are going via Chunnel so looks like the Somport Tunnel would be the best way to Jaca etc. Thanks for the info. Reckon we'll try it.

Sal


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*witer sun*

Hi,How do you manage to get a ferry for £39.00 is it the time you go or is it a special.regards H :lol:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Make sure yo stay at the right site in Torre Del Mar. There are two close to each other. The site in the ACSI discount book is awful - dark and overshadowed by trees which you don't want at this time of the year.

The site you want is the one you first come to at the end of the beach. Oddly this site is not in the ACSI discount book but is in the scheme but entered after the 2012 book had been published. However, if you propose spending a long time there the site usually offers huge discounts for long stays - about 330euros a month from memory.

Enjoy Torre Del Mar. It's a nice place. The site is on the beach and there is a large Mercadona supermarket a 5 minutes walk away. The town is close to the site and there is an excellent bus service into Malaga -an excellent City to visit including the Picasso Museum (closed on Mondays).


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: witer sun*



harveystc said:


> Hi,How do you manage to get a ferry for £39.00 is it the time you go or is it a special.regards H :lol:


I always use P&O as I have got good service from them, being disabled I need to be by a lift and they always come up trumps.

Secondly be flexible on travel times, I put in the time I would like to travel when you are given a price I then go back and forward from that sailing to find the cheapest.

Then ring the camping and caravan club and book with them, they are always £5 cheaper than the website P&O. I tell the club the time and the ship I want to be on.

WE have an 8 meter van so I would think £39 is not to bad. You have to sail on that ship as it is the saver fare but P&O normal move you forward 2 hours for free. We have never sailed from Dover on the ship we are booked on.

Andy


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have discussed taking the motorhome to Spain for the winter but to get a feel for being away for an extended period we have booked a month in a 4 star hotel in Benidorm from mid January to mid February.

We have a package of flights, transfers, sea view balcony and 3 buffet meals per day for £1007.

How would you think the price compares to taking the motorhome for a similar or longer period?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We spent around 600euros on fuel down to Torre del mar (1200 miles) and back and 350euros for the first month with electric (or around that price) 

So £1000 for a month is about the same as it would cost you with the motor-home.

Of course the longer you stay the cost per month comes down, depending on what you get up to while down in Spain.

Andy


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Andy

That's interesting because I forgot to mention our price is £1007 each, so it would appear that the truck is the cheaper way of doing it 8O 

We intend to have a look at the sites in the area whilst we are there, but in the past we have looked at the site on the coast at Albir, on the way to Altea, and have found it an appealing possibility.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

There are a lot of good sites and bad ones as well, but what suits us may not suit you.
The ASCI card is a good thing to get, you get your money back on the first night on a lot of sites.

And you get a free insurance card as well that is worth another £5.

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*2 of us*



StAubyns said:


> We have discussed taking the motorhome to Spain for the winter but to get a feel for being away for an extended period we have booked a month in a 4 star hotel in Benidorm from mid January to mid February.
> 
> We have a package of flights, transfers, sea view balcony and 3 buffet meals per day for £1007.
> 
> How would you think the price compares to taking the motorhome for a similar or longer period?


For 2 of us, I like to use the motorhome. I don't fancy a Hotel for so long.

However, you can get some long term villa rentals in the Winter. If you could share with some others, could work out much cheaper and private than Camping. If that is what you want?.

What we don't like is those camp sites with lines of people in chairs that become big circles, that then get bigger and then block the road!.

But as said, what suits one, will not suit others.....


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The downside is that we will be only to have a look around Benidorm, I'm sure that there will be plenty of alternative sites elsewhere, but no worries, we need to start somewhere


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Why not get a car for the day or two, take a campsite book with you and have a look around. The road system is good so you can easily get down as far Mazarron or up to Valencia with ease.

Mazarron is a nice place.

Andy


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

greygit said:


> Hi all.
> We're off to Spain in November and back in January can anyone recommend a route to take if there's snow around ......we are heading for the east coast and probably into the Algarve as well.
> Gary


If you are going throgh France, safest is through Rouen, down past Tours to Bordeaux, then around Biarrittz, across N. coast of Spain, then South. Sticking to coastal routes until the nearest point to where you wnt to go gives least chance of ice and snow en route.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> Thanks Andy
> 
> We intend to have a look at the sites in the area whilst we are there, but in the past we have looked at the site on the coast at Albir, on the way to Altea, and have found it an appealing possibility.


Hi Geoff

The site in Albir is called Cap Blanch, we will be staying there late December and into January and then move on south to the Cadiz area. The shower facilities aren't the best but clean but it's all about location being on the sea front, bus outside takes you to Benidorm if you fancy that and such a lot of things to do in the area. We both like it there and my wife would go there every year if i let her, not been for two years though.

Regards
Phil


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2 of us*



teemyob said:


> For 2 of us, I like to use the motorhome. I don't fancy a Hotel for so long.
> 
> However, you can get some long term villa rentals in the Winter. If you could share with some others, could work out much cheaper and private than Camping. If that is what you want?.
> 
> ...


We used to do self catering, but I must admit to liking the all inclusive food package. we have stayed in this particular hotel twice previously, and it really is good.

Our particular barrier seems to be two weeks in Spain, so hopefully this year will cure that impulse to return home!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Glen432 said:


> StAubyns said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Andy
> ...


Thanks Phil, we will definitely be in that area a few times, we like to catch the bus to Albir and walk along the bay and have a beer and tapas in Altea!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

greygit said:


> Hi all.
> We're off to Spain in November and back in January can anyone recommend a route to take if there's snow around ......we are heading for the east coast and probably into the Algarve as well.
> Gary


Arriving at which country/port please?

TM


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Well the time for us to leave for the sun is nearly here, off on Monday morning via Dover.

Have a good winter while we are away.

Andy

Ps if you are on the 10.15 P&O out of Dover give us a wave. We have a Burstner 747, 6 wheeler.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

DONT BOTHER COMING..

It's raining... :lol: 

But will be 21 degrees again tomorrow.. :wink:


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Can concur with that, just left Marbella this morning and it was pi55ing down, had been all night and will be for the foreseeable future according to tonight's forecast .
Currently 60K east of Granada and its warm and dry but black clouds, thunder and lightning due any time.
Hope you have more success finding the sun than we have.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It is always wet in November it will dry out by the time we get to Torre Del Mar.

Still cant be much worse than here more rain coming to night and tomorrow morning.

Andy


----------

